# Klammerpaar überspringen mit Enter?



## ProbeEtPylon (17. Dez 2011)

Hallo Forum,

In Eclipse ist es möglich durch Druck auf Enter hinter ein abgeschlossenes Klammerpaar zu springen.

Beispiel:

[CodeTippen] -> Enter drücken -> []CodeTippen

Gibt es eine ähnliche Funktion auch unter Netbeans?

Danke für die Hilfe,
Andreas


----------



## DummerBauer (1. Jan 2012)

Wenn in NetBeans einfach auf "Help" und dann auf "Keyboard Shortcuts" findest du alle Unterstützten Tastenfunktionen


----------

